# fat gripz



## myosaurus (May 20, 2013)

anyone use these? anyone with an info on what the benefits of these are?


----------



## tripletotal (May 20, 2013)

I have used them. They make movements you are used to very challenging. I can't seem to use them long enough to get a big benefit because it's too depressing how weak I feel!

If you implemented them on a regular basis, I believe they could have a good impact on grip strength. And they don't cost much.


----------



## ASHOP (May 20, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> I have used them. They make movements you are used to very challenging. I can't seem to use them long enough to get a big benefit because it's too depressing how weak I feel!
> 
> If you implemented them on a regular basis, I believe they could have a good impact on grip strength. And they don't cost much.



I bought some and I do use them but not all the time.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 20, 2013)

Tri Terrors got some goin on In a video here. He knows the scoop and now I'm getting some. I think my small hands will like em.. Hey they match the toggle switch so god made me even right?  Ib


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 21, 2013)

i only used it occasionally on curls and pressing exercises. 

It does help on alleviating elbow pain and it sure does burn yr forearms when u use it on curls(killing 2 birds with 1 stone).


----------



## turbobusa (May 21, 2013)

Thick DL bars are used to help grip strength for pulling. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 21, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> i only used it occasionally on curls and pressing exercises.
> 
> It does help on alleviating elbow pain and it sure does burn yr forearms when u use it on curls(killing 2 birds with 1 stone).



They help alleviate elbow pain? How is that ? I can see forearms burning but if they work elbow pain where do I get a set? 

T if my dam cheesy gym had a thick bar I'd flop over backwards. Took 4 months to repair a cable on crossover rack. Sheesh .. Cable .. Simple....


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 21, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> They help alleviate elbow pain? How is that ? I can see forearms burning but if they work elbow pain where do I get a set?
> 
> T if my dam cheesy gym had a thick bar I'd flop over backwards. Took 4 months to repair a cable on crossover rack. Sheesh .. Cable .. Simple....



extracted direct fm Big Arms With Fat Gripz!

==>Decrease the risk of injury – Because the weight’s spread evenly, there’s less pressure on individual joints like your wrists 
or elbows. In fact, Fat Gripz can even help to heal existing injuries.

And Charles POliquin ==> http://www.charlespoliquin.com/ArticlesMultimedia/Articles/Article/737/Thick_Bar_Training.aspx


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 26, 2013)

Grabbing a set..thanks d2r2 .ib


----------



## darksidefitness (May 26, 2013)

yep...what he said. Pretty much mimic a fat/thick bar





turbobusa said:


> Thick DL bars are used to help grip strength for pulling. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 26, 2013)

Question they come fat gripz 2.25 diameter and fat gripz extreme 2.75 diameter . Whats the preference ? Thanks Ib


----------



## Bfit247 (May 27, 2013)

Well I think im about to order me a pair! Plus I highly believe in grip strength and this will definitely increase the need for it!!!


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 27, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Question they come fat gripz 2.25 diameter and fat gripz extreme 2.75 diameter . Whats the preference ? Thanks Ib



just get the normal 2.25m will do. The extreme one for those more advance/strongman training.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 12, 2013)

Will do bro ^^^


----------



## FordFan (Jun 13, 2013)

Keep us updated IB. I might get me some for a Father's Day present to myself.


----------



## big n wv (Jun 21, 2013)

Did you end up getting some IB? I know it'll be a miracle for you to get your sausages around the bar with them on it so please post a video


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 21, 2013)

In shipping and we all know how fast UPS is if it even gets dropped at the right address.. i got pink..im colorblind ..


----------



## FordFan (Jun 22, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> In shipping and we all know how fast UPS is if it even gets dropped at the right address.. i got pink..im colorblind ..



Don't feel bad. I look for pink holes all the time.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 22, 2013)

Lmao..ok.good one Fordfan

.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 22, 2013)

FordFan said:


> Don't feel bad. I look for pink holes all the time.



What about brown holes?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 22, 2013)

Hahahaha.. Nyquil..   

U guys want some hit eBay 36$ free ship from calif. Best deal this cheap skate could find. 8 pairs left.. Blue cause I got smurf fetish..


----------



## big n wv (Jun 30, 2013)

Blue or pink?  I don't think you have a clue what color you got.  And don't go putting these on your little prick trying to build your forearms up that way


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh got em and heres a first day review.. Had to use 25% less weight on pulling movements..they dont fit many of the cable machine attatchment..(too lose) For straight bar curls they really help me due to severed and repaird wrist tendon and ulna artierri that gives me issues..they really work the forearms but today i have like a hot feel elbow feel thats painful..not sure related or not. So far i rate 6 outa 10. Will review all month here..ib


----------



## myosaurus (Jul 4, 2013)

I found them great for wrist curls!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 5, 2013)

Do take note Where the openings of the grips should face. I've heard of horror stories of bar slipping out while Benching.


----------

